# Depression, Anxiety and Paranoia with MJ



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all, I been thinking about medical MJ a lot and wanted to know peoples knowledge and thoughts/beliefs on using marijuana to treat depression, anxiety and paranoia. I suffer from depression and have been on a differing quantity of Citalopram for 3 years now. Only been smoking MJ regularly for about 22 months now. Yes I could state the obvious, when I'm low and miserable a good sativa smoke will help pick me up a little and when i'm panicky and stressed a heavy indica stone will calm me right back down again. But I can't always pick and choose what I can smoke as over here its a case of you get what you can find (street/dealer wise).

Some of this smoke is real nasty coated stuff. Some just doesn't do anything for me. On the odd occasion we'll get a real good batch, but thats now rare! Those of you who have read my journals know that I simply cannot grow what I really want/need to where I am right now so i'm finding it pretty tough as MJ has become such a big part of my life over the last year or so.

My other worry is could it make it worse? For example if I was paranoid and smoked a joint would it calm me down or would it make me worse? But then a part of me believes that paranoia only follows marijuana because of the worry of being caught. I dunno. My mind gone blank now. Just wanted to hear other peoples thoughts on MJ for treated any kind of mental disorder.

Keep it green everyone


----------

